# Help for new Golden owner



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

It sounds like he's just afraid of people... whats confusing is he was fine and then went back to scared... Was there some kind of turning point moment you can remember? Did something happen at the dog park, or did any animals bother him on your walks? Whatever you do, DO NOT FORCE HIM. Maybe go to the dog park and stop where he wants to stop... play there and once he warms up go a little farther. I think eventually he will get used to the routine. Youve been with him for 2.5 months, I wonder how long he stayed with the others. Maybe he doesnt trust youll be there forever YET. Hes an older dog and been through a lot. God Bless you for taking a chance and taking him in. It will all be worth it, just give him time. Just make sure you do everything in ROUTINE so he trusts you to be there, ALWAYS. Special things for you and him to do. Hope it all works, please dont give up. Keep giving him lots of love and reap the rewards


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ooopsss missed the thunderstorms comment, but I cant see that being the cause... But Im def. no professional...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Maybe you can make his trips to the park or on a walk rewarding by giving him a tasty treat (a bit of chicken or hot dog if he likes those) when he walks with you without showing fear. That way he should start to associate the trip, walk, etc., with something tasty and positive. I'm sure others on this forum will offer some suggestions, too.

Thank you for rescuing this boy and for loving him. I'd bet he'll come around after he realizes you aren't going to give him away, too. Would love to see some pictures of him, too.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

You may have to start over and take tiny steps. Just before he starts to balk, turn around and start walking away. Do that over and over (not all in the same day) until he can add a bit further each time. I think that the more you force him, the more he is going to become fearful. I have a dog like that, so I am pretty sure that doing things in small increments instead will help him build up his confidence.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome from one Beau owner to another Beau owner,
I think that maybe his self confidence is all over the place from all the moves and changes in his life. Can you take a obiedence class together? It will help the two of you bond and also build his confidence. Something or someone at the dog park may have scared him and brought it all back. Slow small steps will go a long way for him to get his confidence back.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Theresa, I think the thunderstorm issue can't be overlooked. Here he was, getting comfortable and confident with you and the locations you took him to play, and here comes scary noise, electricity, etc. with the thunderstorms. Perhaps he finally does feel safe at your house and figures if he doesn't leave that safety, he can't get scared. I have a storm phobic rescue guy. The storm defender cape helped some, and behavior modification has helped some. I leave the back door wide open during thunderstorms and I go outside under our covered porch. I don't ask Finn to join me, but he runs out panicked to make me come inside, away from the scary stuff. I just laughingly tell him it's fine, that I'm staying out, he can do whatever he likes. It's helped over time. I'm not forcing him into a frightening situation; he gets to stay inside, hide in his crate or the bathroom, but gradually, he seems to be easing up with the fear. Actually, he's better outside on lead now when it thunders than he is inside. Whatever you decide, take it slow. The poor guy sounds so very scared:-(


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Maybe just play with him in your yard for awhile? then work up to inviting a friend and friendly dog over to visit on his terms?
Poor baby. I have a storm anxious pup too. I think the barometer has alot to do with it besides the noise.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Our Maggie was like this since we got here at 7 weeks old...no abuse but she was skittish and afraid. I know how heart breaking this is for the both of you. Please be careful on pushing her...but also you need to be confident. We actually had to board and train ours for two weeks over this problem and although it didnt cure her it helped so so much. The trainer told us to take small steps, keep treats on you at all times, take him for a walk, if he only gets to the end of the driveway then thats ok, sit with him and pet him and give her a treat. Then you may only get this far a couple of times and when he feels more comfortable you may get a couple houses down and so on...this worked great for Maggie. And I also learned that my stress for her was making her worse...when you go out, keep a happy confident voice and dont push him to far. Eventually he will come around...in baby steps. I feel for you and if you want to talk further PM me anytime. And I dont claim to be an expert this been and are still going through this with ours...the trainer taught us so much with this.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I know this is really going to sound stupid, but hey I have been accused of worse. I know you odn't know the history behind Beau, but do you have another Dog Park available to go to? I am wondering if his previous main owner who died, may of taken Beau to a Dog Park? Was he running around like he was looking? I told you it would sound stupid but maybe he was running around looking for his previous owner? Going to a differenet park with the same initial result may give you some insight.


----------



## wendalldog (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello everyone and please allow me to start by saying thank you to everyone that took time to respond and give me such great responses and help for my Beau. I wish I knew more of his background but I do beieve he was in a couple of homes for a very short period of time in in place because he was so timid and has some weird "things" you have to do like put his food on a dinner plate rather than in a bowl/dish, you have to play with his water to make him drink and he won't drink/eat unless you are with him. He's very needy, but I really have no problems with that. The first time I took him to the dog park, which is the only non-leash one we have here in Omaha, he did really well. Didn't run or play much, but after a few visits, he was running the entire place, just playing and smiling like he didn't have a care in the world. I do recall, thanks to one of the responses I received here, that one of the last times we were there when he was "ok" there was a standard poodle that just would NOT leave him alone..and the owner did nothing to stop him. We left pretty soon after that. This was a day after a big thunderstorm too, but that didn't seem to affect him. Then, slowly, his whole attitude to being out changed, and he started tugging at the leash to come home and to go back to the car if we were out. Now it's where we are..where he puts his little doggy brakes on quickly outside. After reading the responses from you all, I am trying a little different approach. I didn't force him to walk before, but I just kept trying to get him too. Now I am trying to get him at least to the end of the driveway by himself, which has not been easy when it does happen, then let him come back on his own "terms". We also play in the backyard as soon as I get home after work and he runs & plays for a while like he was doing at the end of March. But by nightfall, I can't get him across the threshold to the back door..so I have not pushed that either. I would do anything to make sure he is happy inside & outside, but I do take comfort in the fact he is really very very happy when he's with me or riding in the car, and that is a start. I was kind of worried maybe there might be something medical wrong, although I would have no idea what, but I think you guys are all right, that it is a confidence thing, and hopefully with lots of love and support, he will come out of this. I do worry that he's not getting enough exercise now though. When I got him, he was WAY underweight, only about 54 pounds, and I took him to the vet 2 weeks ago today and he was bout 62, but I don't want him gaining too much to fast. I'm a wreck! hahaha 
But anyway..thanks again and any more ideas please send them my way! I will post some pics of him as soon as I figure out how to. I have so enjoyed looking at the pics of all of your furbabies!
Theresa


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I PMed you an article on desensitization and counter conditioning. I know it is quite a mouthful but if you take the time to understand and practice these methods I think your dog would benefit tremendously. There are a lot of really good books for fearful and insecure dogs, also. Basically what that means is if your dog is " Sensitive" to something, you want to change that feeling to a postive feeling. I have had great success with this method with shy dogs. It is a slow process and can not be rushed. PM me with any questions.. or to get book recommendations if you are interested.. I would love to try to help you. Wishing you all the best! :crossfing


----------

